# Survivor 5e Constructs: STONE GOLEM WINS!



## lowkey13 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 20
Duergar Hammerer 20
*Duergar Screamer 18*
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 20
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 20
Iron Golem 20
*Marut 21*
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 20
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 20
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Undrave (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
*Clay Golem 18 - Screw that thing and its stupid HP drain gimmick*
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 18
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 20
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
*Iron Cobra 21 cool name, why not?*
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 20
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 20
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
*Clay Golem 18 *
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 18
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21 - lets call him Frank
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
*Iron Cobra 19 - sounds like someone from GI Joe*
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 20
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 20
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Sadras (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 18 
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 18
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21 
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
*Iron Cobra 17*
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 20
*Pentadrone 19*
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 20
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 17, 2020)

*Animated Armor 20+1=21*
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 18
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 18
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
*Oaken Bolter 20-2=18 *
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 20
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## OB1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 18
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 18-2=16
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 20+1=21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Gradine (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 18
Duergar Hammerer 20
*Duergar Screamer 17 - These are actually pretty fun; got some good use out of both Duergar contraptions from that book*
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 19 - Actually, Frank is the wizard's name; this is Frank's Flesh Golem.*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 20+1=21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Wiseblood (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 18
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 17
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 20+1=21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20

Golems are way too expensive. The price should be multiplied by 0.1. Until then, they are dead to me.


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 18
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 17
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 20
*Marut 19*
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
*Scarecrow 22*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 18
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 17
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 20*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 20
Marut 19
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
*Scarecrow 20*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
*Clay Golem 16*
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 17
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 20
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
*Iron Cobra 18*
Iron Golem 20
Marut 19
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Torquar (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 17
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 20
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
*Marut 20 8d10 fist damage in 2e, better days *
Monodrone 20
*Oaken Bolter 16*
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 20
*Duergar Screamer 15*
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 21*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
*Marut 20*
Monodrone 20
*Oaken Bolter 16*
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 17, 2020)

What?! No Inevitable?  Just for that, I'm going to vote for the monodrone!


----------



## Gradine (Feb 17, 2020)

MNblockhead said:


> What?! No Inevitable?  Just for that, I'm going to vote for the monodrone!




Isn't that the Marut?


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 17, 2020)

Doh! Well, monodrone, sorry lil' guy, no vote for you.


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 20
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
*Flying Sword 20 - 2 = 18*
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
*Marut 19 + 1 = 20*
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 20
Clay Golem 16
*Duergar Hammerer 20 -2 = 18*
Duergar Screamer 15 
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
*Flying Sword 18 +1 = 19*
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
Marut 20
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
*Cadaver Collector 18*
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 28
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 20
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
Marut 20
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 18
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
*Shield Guardian 22*
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Harzel (Feb 17, 2020)

Wiseblood said:


> Animated Armor 21
> Bronze Scout 20
> Cadaver Collector 20
> Clay Golem 18
> ...




Missing downvote ?
Obey the rules or the Marut will be paying you a visit.
And it doesn't care about accidental omissions.  The contract is enforced as written!


----------



## Harzel (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
*Helmed Horror 20 + 1 = 21 - Scared the heck out of low level party with this and some Flameskulls.*
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
Marut 20
Monodrone 20
*Oaken Bolter 18  - 2 = 16  - C'mon, it's just a fancy ballista.*
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Sadras (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
*Marut 21*
Monodrone 20
*Oaken Bolter 14 *
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20

@Torquar's votes missed early on, on page 1


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
*Iron Golem 20+1=21*
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 14
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
*Stone Cursed 20-2=18*
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 22*
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
*Oaken Bolter 12*
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 20+1=21
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 12-2=10
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 17, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 23*
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 21
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 8
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 21
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 8
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 18, 2020)

.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 23+1 = 24 Tis Frankenstien's Monster!
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
*Iron Golem 22*
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 8
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 20-2 = 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 20
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18 

A correction for the Iron Golem @post #27.


----------



## Harzel (Feb 18, 2020)

DrunkonDuty said:


> A correction for the Iron Golem @post #27.




Your downvote was also missed.

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
Oaken Bolter 8
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
*Stone Cursed 18*
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Sadras (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 20
*Oaken Bolter 8-2=6
Pentadrone 19+1=20*
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
*Monodrone 20-2=18*
Oaken Bolter 6
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
*Shield Guardian 22+1=23*
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 18
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 18
*Oaken Bolter 4*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## ccs (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 18
Oaken Bolter 2
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 25 - 2 = 23* Constructs out of skin is just plan creepy
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
*Helmed Horror 22 + 1 = 23*
Homunculus 20 
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 18
Oaken Bolter 2
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Coroc (Feb 18, 2020)

Is Primus also a construct / deity with construct aspects?


----------



## akr71 (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 24*
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
*Monodrone 16*
Oaken Bolter 2
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 20
Cadaver Collector 18
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 15
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 16
*Oaken Bolter 0 straight through the eye *
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## jasper (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
*Bronze Scout 20 -2 = 18*
 Cadaver Collector 18
 Clay Golem 16
 Duergar Hammerer 18
 Duergar Screamer 15
 Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 25
 Flying Sword 19
 Hellfire Engine 20
 Helmed Horror 23
 Homunculus 20
 Iron Cobra 19
 Iron Golem 22
 Marut 21
Monodrone 16
 Pentadrone 20
 Quadrone 20
 Retriever 18
* Rug of Smothering 20 +1 = 21*
 Scarecrow 20
 Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 21
 Stone Cursed 18
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 20
 Tridrone 18


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 18
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
*Duergar Screamer 13*
Duodrone 20
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 16
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 18
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
*Duergar Screamer 11*
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 21
Monodrone 16
*Pentadrone 20*
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
*Bronze Scout 18-2=16*
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 16
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 11
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
*Marut 21+1=22*
Monodrone 16
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 20
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Undrave (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 14 *
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 11
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 22
Monodrone 16
Pentadrone 20
*Quadrone 21 it looks funny, so why not?*
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 15*
Duergar Hammerer 18
*Duergar Screamer 9*
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 22
Monodrone 16
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## The Glen (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 9
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 22
*Monodrone 17 Gotta vote for the pluckiest of underdogs*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
*Rug of Smothering 19 It's a cursed item with good PR*
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 18, 2020)

*Animated Armor 21+1=22*
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 9
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 22
*Monodrone 17-2=15*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## OB1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 9-2=7
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 22
Marut 22
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 21+1=22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 16
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Clay Golem 15
 Duergar Hammerer 18
 Duergar Screamer 7
 Duodrone 20
 Flesh Golem 26
 Flying Sword 19
 Hellfire Engine 20
 Helmed Horror 21
 Homunculus 20
 Iron Cobra 19
 Iron Golem 23
 Marut 22
 Monodrone 15
 Pentadrone 20
 Quadrone 21
 Retriever 18
 Rug of Smothering 19
 Scarecrow 20
 Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 22
 Stone Cursed 18
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 20
 Tridrone 18


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 16
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Clay Golem 15
 Duergar Hammerer 18
 Duergar Screamer 7-2=5
 Duodrone 20
 Flesh Golem 26
 Flying Sword 19
 Hellfire Engine 20
 Helmed Horror 21
 Homunculus 20
 Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 23+1=24
 Marut 22
 Monodrone 15
 Pentadrone 20
 Quadrone 21
 Retriever 18
 Rug of Smothering 19
 Scarecrow 20
 Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 22
 Stone Cursed 18
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 20
 Tridrone 18


----------



## Gradine (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 16
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Clay Golem 15
 Duergar Hammerer 18
* Duergar Screamer 6*
 Duodrone 20
* Flesh Golem 24*
 Flying Sword 19
 Hellfire Engine 20
 Helmed Horror 21
 Homunculus 20
 Iron Cobra 19
 Iron Golem 24
 Marut 22
 Monodrone 15
 Pentadrone 20
 Quadrone 21
 Retriever 18
 Rug of Smothering 19
 Scarecrow 20
 Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 22
 Stone Cursed 18
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 20
 Tridrone 18


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 6
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 20*
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
*Scarecrow 21*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 18
Duergar Screamer 6
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 19
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
*Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
*Duergar Hammerer 18 -2 = 16*
Duergar Screamer 6
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 24
*Flying Sword 19 +1 = 20*
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer  16
*Duergar Screamer 6-2=4*
Duodrone 20
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 19
*Iron Golem 24+1=25*
Marut 20
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duergar Screamer 4
*Duodrone 20-2 = 18   *(The creepiest of modrons... * _shudder *_)
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
*Homunculus 20+1 = 21* (Cute lumps of blood, clay, moss, navel lint and/or other random trash. What's not to love?)
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 18, 2020)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> *Duodrone 20-2 = 18 *(The creepiest of modrons... * _shudder *_)




So I haven't really read all that much 5e stuff. (I'm basing all my votes on 3rd ed and earlier) But is this thing 2-Dimensional?


----------



## Torquar (Feb 18, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 16
*Duergar Screamer 2*
Duodrone 18
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 25
*Marut 21*
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 19, 2020)

DrunkonDuty said:


> So I haven't really read all that much 5e stuff. (I'm basing all my votes on 3rd ed and earlier) But is this thing 2-Dimensional?



Sadly, no. The duodrones in 5e are still just plain old, two-lobed modrons as in previous editions-- sort of like two flattened quadrones bolted together, and a creepily insipid flesh-face* slapped on.

But some 2D (and maybe even  4D+ !!) modrons would _finally_ make the species vaguely interesting, IMO!

* Why, yes, I *am* a bit biased against modrons.


----------



## Argyle King (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 15
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
*Flesh Golem 22*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
*Rug of Smothering 20*
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 13*
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
*Flesh Golem 23*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 15
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 20
Tridrone 18


----------



## Harzel (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 13
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
*Flesh Golem 24* - Downvote in post #64 decremented this by 3 instead of 2
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 19
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
*Monodrone 15 - 2 = 13*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 20 + 1 = 21*
Tridrone 18


----------



## Sadras (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 13
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 21
*Iron Cobra 19-2=17*
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 13
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
*Tridrone 18+1=19*


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 13
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 21
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
*Monodrone 13-2=11*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
*Shield Guardian 24+1=25*
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 13
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
*Flesh Golem 24 - 2 = 22*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
*Helmed Horror 21 + 1 = 22*
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 13
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
*Flesh Golem 23*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 21
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
*Shield Guardian 23*
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## akr71 (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 13
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
*Flesh Golem 24*
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 20
*Quadrone 19*
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## jasper (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 16
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Clay Golem 13 - 2 = 11 why you I just mopped!
 Duergar Hammerer 16
 Duodrone 18
Flesh Golem 24
 Flying Sword 20
 Hellfire Engine 20
 Helmed Horror 22
 Homunculus 21
 Iron Cobra 17
 Iron Golem 25
 Marut 21
 Monodrone 11
 Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
 Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20 +1 = 21
 Scarecrow 19
 Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 22
 Stone Cursed 18
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 21
 Tridrone 19


----------



## Undrave (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 9 KILL IT!*
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 23
*Steel Predator 23*
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 19, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 16
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Clay Golem 9 
 Duergar Hammerer 16
 Duodrone 18
 Flesh Golem 24
 Flying Sword 20
 Hellfire Engine 20
 Helmed Horror 22
 Homunculus 21
 Iron Cobra 17
 Iron Golem 26
 Marut 21
 Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 18
 Quadrone 19
 Retriever 18
 Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
 Shield Guardian 21
 Steel Predator 23
 Stone Cursed 18
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 21
 Tridrone 19


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 7*
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 18
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
Monodrone 11
*Pentadrone 19*
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 7
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 21
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 8*
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
*Rug of Smothering 19*
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 8 - 2 = 6*
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 21
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 26
*Marut 21 + 1 = 22*
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 6
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
*Homunculus 19*
Iron Cobra 17
*Iron Golem 27*
Marut 22
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 6-2=4
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 27+1=28
Marut 22
Monodrone 11
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## OB1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 28
Marut 22
Monodrone 11-2=9
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 23+1=24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
*Iron Golem 26*
Marut 22
Monodrone 9
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
*Scarecrow 21*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 26
Marut 22
Monodrone 9
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
*Scarecrow 19*
*Shield Guardian 22*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 19, 2020)

*Animated Armor 22+1=23*
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 16
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 26
Marut 22
*Monodrone 9-2=7*
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
*Duergar Hammerer 16 -2 = 14*
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 25
*Flying Sword 20 +1 = 21*
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 26
Marut 22
Monodrone 7
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 19, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 14
Duodrone 16
*Flesh Golem 25-1=24*
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 20
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
*Iron Golem 26+1=27*
Marut 22
Monodrone 7
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 20, 2020)

.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 14
Duodrone 16
*Flesh Golem 24*
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 27
Marut 22
Monodrone 7
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


Adjustment to Flesh Golem for posts #87 (mine, yikes!) and #88.


Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Asisreo (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 14
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 17
Iron Golem 27
*Marut 23
Monodrone 6*
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19

Marut's are guaranteed to kick your ass! 
Monodrones are guaranteed to get their ass kicked...


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 20, 2020)

Monodrones are the construct version of flumphs?


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 20, 2020)

CleverNickName said:


> Monodrones are the construct version of flumphs?



accurate


----------



## Sadras (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 14
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
*Iron Cobra 17-2=15*
Iron Golem 27
Marut 23
Monodrone 6
*Pentadrone 19+1=20*
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 14
Duodrone 16
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 5
*Iron Golem 25*
Marut 23
Monodrone 6
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 14
Duodrone 16
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 5
Iron Golem 25
*Marut 21*
Monodrone 6
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 20, 2020)

*Animated Armor 24*
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
*Duergar Hammerer 12*
Duodrone 16
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 5
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 6
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 21
Tridrone 19


----------



## Harzel (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 12
*Duodrone 16 - 2 = 14*
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 6
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 21 + 1 = 22*
Tridrone 19


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 12
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
*Monodrone 6-2=4*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
*Shield Guardian 22+1=23*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 19


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 12
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
*Helmed Horror 23*
Homunculus 19
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Monodrone 4
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 23
*Steel Predator 22*
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 19


----------



## akr71 (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 12
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 23
*Homunculus 20*
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
*Monodrone 2*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 19


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 12
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
*Monodrone 0 One Shot Kill straight through the eye*
Pentadrone 20
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 19

thats my second kill in this thread!!


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 20, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 12-2=10
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 22+1=23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 19


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Clay Golem 4
Duergar Hammerer 10
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17 - The Hydrocodone is better.


----------



## Undrave (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 2 Really guys? It should already be dead by now!*
Duergar Hammerer 10
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 21
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 3
Duergar Hammerer 8*
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## Quartz (Feb 20, 2020)

Why are the modrons in this poll?


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 1*
Duergar Hammerer 8
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 19*
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 19
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## jasper (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
*Clay Golem 1 -2 = -1 BANG BANG YOU DIRTY RAT You are dead.*
Duergar Hammerer 8
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
*Rug of Smothering 19 +1 =  20 *
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17

edit to fix 0 to -1 BUT BUT THERE IS NOT NEGATIVE HP IN 5E.


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 20, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 20, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Duergar Hammerer 8
Duodrone 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
*Iron Golem 26*
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20 
*Scarecrow 19*
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 20, 2020)

*Animated Armor 24+1=25*
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Duergar Hammerer 8
*Duodrone 14-2=12*
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Duergar Hammerer 8-2=6
Duodrone 12
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 26+1=27
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## Undrave (Feb 20, 2020)

jasper said:


> *Clay Golem 1 -2 = -1 BANG BANG YOU DIRTY RAT You are dead.*




HELL YEAH!


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 19
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 12
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 21
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
*Iron Golem 25*
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
*Scarecrow 20*
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
*Cadaver Collector 19 -2 = 17*
Duergar Hammerer 6 
Duodrone 12
Flesh Golem 26
*Flying Sword 21 +1 = 22*
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 20, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 12
*Flesh Golem 26-2=24*
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 18
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
*Iron Golem 25+1=26*
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 21, 2020)

.


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 12
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
*Helmed Horror 25*
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
*Iron Golem 24*
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## Sadras (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
*Duodrone 12+1=13*
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 24
*Steel Predator 23-2=21*
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 22
Tridrone 17


----------



## Harzel (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 13
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 22 + 1 = 23
Tridrone 17- 2 = 15*


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 13
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
*Shield Guardian 24+1=25*
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23
*Tridrone 15 - 2 = 13*


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 21, 2020)

*Animated Armor 25+1=26*
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
*Duodrone 13-2=11*
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 19
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23
Tridrone 13


----------



## akr71 (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 26
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 11
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 17*
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 24*
Tridrone 13


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 21, 2020)

*Animated** Armor 24*
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 11
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 13


----------



## jasper (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
*Duodrone 11 - 2 = 9 The Fcc does not like you. You drone on  and on.*
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
 Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 21
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24*
Tridrone 13 +1 = 14 you know the drones are kind of neat. Jasper eyes glaze over.*


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 6
Duodrone 9
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
*Duergar Hammerer 4*
Duodrone 9
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 18*
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## Undrave (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
*Duergar Hammerer 2*
Duodrone 9
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 15
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 19*
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 21, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 2
Duodrone 9
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 16
*Iron Golem 25*
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
*Rug of Smothering 18*
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 22
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## OB1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duergar Hammerer 2-2=0
Duodrone 9
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 20
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 22+1=23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
*Cadaver Collector 18 - I used this guy recently and he was a lot of fun. *
Duodrone 9
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
*Homunculus 18*
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 9-2=7
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 25+1=26
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## Asisreo (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 7
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 27
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12

Very useful for saving villagers from pillagers
I never gave WOTC permission to put me in the game and use my picture

edit:forgot to downvote for 2 points


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 7
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 27
Marut 21
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
*Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 26*
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 7
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 27
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 15 - Starfish Modron make no sense to me*
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
*Scarecrow 19*
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 12


----------



## Harzel (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 7
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 27
Marut 21
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
*Scarecrow 19 + 1 = 20*
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
*Tridrone 12 - 2 = 10*


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 7
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 22
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 27
*Marut 19*
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 10


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 7
*Flesh Golem 25 -2 = 23
Flying Sword 22 +1 = 23*
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 27
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 10


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
*Duodrone 5*
Flesh Golem 23
*Flying Sword 24 - a Katana is a Sword so this could BE a Katana.  You don't know.*
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 25
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 27
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 10


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
 Bronze Scout 16
 Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 5
 Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 24 
 Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 23
 Homunculus 18
 Iron Cobra 16
 Iron Golem 28
 Marut 19
 Pentadrone 15
 Quadrone 19
 Retriever 18
 Rug of Smothering 18
 Scarecrow 20
 Shield Guardian 26
 Steel Predator 23
 Stone Cursed 18
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 24
 Tridrone 10


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 21, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 16
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
*Iron Golem 28-2=26
Marut 19+1=20*
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 10


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 18
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 14
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 26
Marut 20
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 18+1=19
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 18-2=16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 10


----------



## Salthorae (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
*Cadaver Collector 18-2=16 isn't this one undead?*
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 14
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 26
Marut 20
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 19
*Rug of Smothering 18+1=19*
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 10


----------



## Argyle King (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 14
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 16
Iron Golem 26
*Marut 18*
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 19
*Rug of Smothering 20*
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 10


----------



## Sadras (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 14
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
*Iron Cobra 16-2=14*
Iron Golem 26
Marut 18
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
*Tridrone 10+1=11*


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
*Cadaver Collector 17*
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
*Hellfire Engine 12*
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 26
Marut 18
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 11


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 12
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 26
Marut 18
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 20
*Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 11


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 12
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
*Iron Golem 26 - 2 = 24
Marut 18 + 1 = 19*
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 19
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 11


----------



## akr71 (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 5
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 12
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
*Quadrone 17*
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 25*
Tridrone 11


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 5-2=3
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 12
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 24+1=25
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 20
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 25
Tridrone 11


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 3
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 12
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 25
*Marut 20*
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 19
*Rug of Smothering 18*
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 25
Tridrone 11


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 3
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
*Hellfire Engine 10*
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
*Pentadrone 16*
Quadrone 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 25
Tridrone 11


----------



## Undrave (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 3
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
*Hellfire Engine 8*
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
*Pentadrone 17*
Quadrone 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 25
Tridrone 11


----------



## OB1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Duodrone 3-2=1
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23+1=24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 25
Tridrone 11


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
*Duodrone 0  First, we kill all the drones.*
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 23+1=24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 26*
Tridrone 11


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 25-2=23
Marut 20
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 19+1=20
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
Tridrone 11


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 18*
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
Tridrone 11


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
*Rug of Smothering** 16*
Scarecrow 21
*Shield Guardian 25*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
Tridrone 11


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 22, 2020)

DragonBelow said:


> Animated Armor 24
> Bronze Scout 16
> Cadaver Collector 17
> Flesh Golem 25
> ...




Rug of smothering sounds like one of those weighted blankets they sell nowadays.


----------



## Harzel (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
*Helmed Horror 23 + 1 = 24*
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
*Tridrone 11 - 2 = 9*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 22, 2020)

DragonBelow said:


> Rug of smothering sounds like one of those weighted blankets they sell nowadays.



My mind went to a very different place when i myself read it the first time.  I laughed audibly.


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 16
*Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
Tridrone 9


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 22, 2020)

chrisrtld said:


> Animated Armor 24
> Bronze Scout 16
> Cadaver Collector 17
> Flesh Golem 25
> ...




That should be *Shield Guardian 26*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 16
*Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 26*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
Tridrone 9

Fixed post #166's upvote.  This is not me voting but it is the current state of the votes most recently posted.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
*Cadaver Collector 17 -2 = 15*
Flesh Golem 25
*Flying Sword 24 +1 = 25*
Hellfire Engine 8
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
Tridrone 9


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 22, 2020)

.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 25
Hellfire Engine 6
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 26
*Tridrone 7*


----------



## Asisreo (Feb 22, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
*Cadaver Collector 16*
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 25
Hellfire Engine 6
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 7


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
*Flesh Golem 27*
Flying Sword 25
Hellfire Engine 6
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 20
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 7

i love some of the in lore descriptions given about how flesh golems are made.  Some of them also detail that with a slight tweak of the ritual they can also serve essentially as a necromantic mech of sorts with the necromancer temporarily or permanently leaving their own body to serve as the controlling spirit instead of using a powerful other spirit with either being an option.  And they are very large constructs standardly in some editions.  I love the idea of a giant undead mech suit with wings on it (because why WOULDNT you make it a winged humanoid) touching down in the middle of the street with a loud crack to the cobblestones, standing up from the landing/crouching position, saying "i am Necro Man", and proceeding to cast spells as well as use massively oversized magical items (to appropriately be worn by the flesh golem) to create an absolute blizzard of magic missile, darkness, consumptive fields, enervating beams, disintegrates,  delayed blast fireballs, speed magic enhanced flying, punching/weaponed-melee attacks, tossed trees and flying debree.  And whenever a lull in the fight occurs using mass raise dead spells to create a mob of undead on the spot or using large amounts of soul in a jar spells to capture souls to further fuel your abilities.  Warms my black soul.


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 25
Hellfire Engine 6
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 20+1=21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 16-2=14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 7


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 23, 2020)

Tazawa said:


> Animated Armor 24
> Bronze Scout 16
> Cadaver Collector 16
> Flesh Golem 27
> ...



I accidentilly lowered shield guardian by 1 instead of 2.  Fixing it.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 25
Hellfire Engine 6
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 20
*Shield Guardian 24* subtracted 1 instead of 2.  Fixed it.
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 7


----------



## Eltab (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 25
Hellfire Engine 6
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16 + 1 = 17. Place just inside doorway to inner lair.  Says "Wipe Your Feet".  Many heroes will fall for this trap.
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 7 - 2 = 5. Getting hit by a man-sized d4 is more embarrassing than tripping on caltrops


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
*Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7*
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 5


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 14
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
*Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 5


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
*Iron Cobra 15*
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 17
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
*Tridrone 3*


----------



## Sadras (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
*Iron Cobra 15-2=13*
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
*Pentadrone 17+1=18*
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 3


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
*Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
Pentadrone 18
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 3


----------



## akr71 (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18
*Pentadrone 16*
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering 18*
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 3


----------



## OB1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 16=2=14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
Marut 18+1=19
Pentadrone 16
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 18
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 3


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 20*
Pentadrone 16
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering 16*
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 3


----------



## jasper (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
Marut 119
Pentadrone 16
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 18 +1 = 19
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
Tridrone 3 - 2 = 1 finish it finish it finish it


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 7
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 21 *- correction from post #185 to #186 (plus my up vote)
Pentadrone 16
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering **17* - correction from post #185 to #186
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24
*Tridrone  0* - finished!


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
*Hellfire Engine 5*
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 17*
Quadrone 17
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 5
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23
Marut 21
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 5-2=3
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 23+1=24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 3
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 19*
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 21
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 3
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22
*Rug of Smothering 15*
Scarecrow 21
*Shield Guardian 23*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2020)

[
Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 23
*Hellfire Engine 1*
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 22
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 1
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
*Scarecrow 20*
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## LordEntrails (Feb 23, 2020)

You missed the Niblewright from Dragon Heist. It is an official NPC that is a construct.


----------



## Undrave (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 1
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
*Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 25*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 23
Hellfire Engine 1
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 22+1=23
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 14-2=12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
*Flying Sword 23 +1 = 24
Hellfire Engine 1 -2 = -1. Begone, foul Engine!*
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 17
Retriever 23
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Harzel (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
*Iron Golem 24 + 1 = 25*
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
*Quadrone 17 - 2 = 15*
Retriever 23
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Argyle King (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
*Iron Golem 23*
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 15
Retriever 23
*Rug of Smothering 16*
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 23, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 26-2=24*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
*Iron Golem 23+1=24*
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 15
Retriever 23
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 24, 2020)

.


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 24, 2020)

*Animated Armor 24+1=25*
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
*Quadrone 15-2=13*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
Marut 19
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 13
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 18
*Shield Guardian 23*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 26-2=24*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 13
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 19+1=20*
Pentadrone 15
Quadrone 13
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Sadras (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
*Iron Cobra 13-2=11*
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
*Pentadrone 15+1=16*
Quadrone 13
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 18
Iron Cobra 11
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
Pentadrone 16
Quadrone 13
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
*Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 14
*Cadaver Collector 18*
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
*Homunculus 16*
Iron Cobra 11
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
Pentadrone 16
Quadrone 13
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 25
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 18
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 11
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
Pentadrone 16
*Quadrone 13-2=11*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 19
*Shield Guardian 21+1=22*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 24, 2020)

*Animated Armor 23*
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 18
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 11
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 21*
Pentadrone 16
Quadrone 11
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
*Cadaver Collector 19*
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 11
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 14*
Quadrone 11
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 19
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 11
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Pentadrone 12
Quadrone 11
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 24, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 12
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 11
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 24


----------



## jasper (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
 Bronze Scout 14
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Flesh Golem 24
 Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 22
 Homunculus 16
 Iron Cobra 12
Iron Golem 25
 Marut 21
 Pentadrone 10
 Quadrone 11 - 2 = 9 Only squares like you
 Retriever 21
 Rug of Smothering 16 +1 = 17 Rug burns Yes!
 Scarecrow 20
 Shield Guardian 22
 Steel Predator 24
 Stone Cursed 12
 Stone Defender 20
 Stone Golem 24


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 22
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 12
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 9
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering 15*
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 25*


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
*Helmed Horror 23*
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 12
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 9
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
*Scarecrow 18*
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
*Helmed Horror 24*
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 12
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 9
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 23*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 11
*Iron Golem 26*
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 10 Die drones!*
Quadrone 9
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
*Iron Cobra 9*
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 11*
Quadrone 9
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Undrave (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
*Iron Cobra 7*
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 12*
Quadrone 9
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 24, 2020)

*Animated Armor 23+1=24*
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
Pentadrone 12
*Quadrone 9-2=7*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## OB1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
Pentadrone 12-2=10
Quadrone 7
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24+1=25
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 7
Retriever 21+1=22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 12-2=10
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## slobster (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
*Iron Golem 26+1=27*
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 7
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 25
*Stone Cursed 10-2=8*
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23

Stone Cursed is just because it's so new, I feel bad because it's pretty cool but it's not really "iconic".

Iron golems because it's the thing my mind first goes to in the category of "constructs I wouldn't want my character to stumble across in a dungeon".


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7-2=5
Iron Golem 27+1=28
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 7
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Wonder if iron golem will have 10 or more on top of whatever its runner up is within the next couple hours.  Just recently it has shot right up.


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 24, 2020)

EDIT: See my post below.


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
*Iron Cobra 6*
Iron Golem 27+1=28
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
*Quadrone 5*
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23

Save the Iron cobra, it's an endangered species! I mean, they discontinued it years ago.


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 24, 2020)

Fixing a mistake made in #219.

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
*Iron Cobra 7*
Iron Golem 28
Marut 21
Pentadrone 10
Quadrone 5
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
*Scarecrow 18*
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
*Iron Cobra 9 + 1 = 10*
Iron Golem 26
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 11 - 2 = 9*
Quadrone 9
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 20 - 2 = 18
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 12
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23

Fixes in blue.  This is the results of 220 if they were fully accurate.  Used the two previous posts for math.

The errors do indeed appear to have occurred on post 219.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 28
Marut 21
Pentadrone 8
Quadrone 5
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23

Fully current math up to current post.  Fixes in blue.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Fenris447 said:


> Fixing a mistake made in #219.
> 
> Animated Armor 24
> Bronze Scout 14
> ...



Pentadrone was also screwed up.  I got it though.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
*Cadaver Collector 19 -2 = 17*
Flesh Golem 24
*Flying Sword 24 +1 = 25*
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 28
Marut 21
Pentadrone 8
Quadrone 5
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 18
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 28
Marut 21
Pentadrone 8
Quadrone 5
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
*Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23*
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 24-2=22*
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 7
*Iron Golem 28+1=29*
Marut 21
Pentadrone 8
Quadrone 5
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Harzel (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
*Iron Cobra 7 + 1 = 8*
Iron Golem 29
Marut 21
Pentadrone 8
*Quadrone 5 - 2 = 3*
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 24, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 8
*Iron Golem 29 - 2 = 27
Marut 21 + 1 = 22*
Pentadrone 8
Quadrone 3
Retriever 22
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 27
Marut 22
Pentadrone 8
*Quadrone 3 - 2 = 1*
*Retriever 22 + 1 = 23*
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 23*
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 8
*Iron Golem 25*
Marut 22
Pentadrone 8
Quadrone 1
Retriever 23
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Eltab (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
Marut 22
Pentadrone 8
Quadrone 1 - 2 = -1 SLAIN
Retriever 23
Placed in the middle of a room upside down, with "Flying Carpet" stitched into the surface.  If a PC peels it over to look, show them a pic of the magic rug from Disney's cartoon _Aladdin_.  If somebody jumps on it, yep it's really a...
Rug of Smothering 15 + 1 = 16
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 25, 2020)

Ive decided something

Im adding flying carpets to the game THAT HAVE ANTI BURGLER SPELLS

Oh boy.  So much fun can be had.  Just set things for the right contingency and BAM your flying carpet becomes of rug of amothering at 3 thousand feet and temporarily ceases its fly function.

We only sell carpets with the same color pallette as humanoid gore.  You can get some beautiful designs and stricking colors using that palette but its totally to guard against obvious stains if your flying carpet is sitting in your home for a long while after the burglery attempt if it happened while you were gone.

Lots of fun spells could be used.  But i feel like smother and drop will be a classic.  My model T.


----------



## Al'Kelhar (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
*Cadaver Collector 17 + 1 = 18*
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
Marut 22
*Pentadrone 8 - 2 = 6*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23

Cheers, Al'kelhar


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 18
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 16
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
*Marut 20*
Pentadrone 6
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Sadras (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 18
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
*Homunculus 16-2=14*
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
*Pentadrone 6+1=7*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
*Cadaver Collector 19*
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
*Homunculus 12*
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
Pentadrone 7
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 12
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
Pentadrone 7
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
*Scarecrow 17*
Shield Guardian 23
*Steel Predator 23*
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Animated Armor 22*
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 12
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
*Marut 21*
Pentadrone 7
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 17
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 23


----------



## akr71 (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 25
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 12
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
*Pentadrone 5*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 16
Scarecrow 17
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 8
Stone Defender 20
*Stone Golem 24*

Edit: Weird, I know I changed numbers,, but something strange happened when I hit 'post'


----------



## Sadras (Feb 25, 2020)

@akr71 not feeling the pressure to vote keeps things static. Top man, not a  like the rest of us.


----------



## akr71 (Feb 25, 2020)

@Sadras  fixed


----------



## jasper (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 14
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Flesh Golem 25
 Flying Sword 25
 Helmed Horror 24
 Homunculus 12
 Iron Cobra 8
 Iron Golem 25
 Marut 21
*Pentadrone 5 -2 = 3*
 Retriever 21
* Rug of Smothering 16 +1 = 17*
 Scarecrow 17
 Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 23
 Stone Cursed 8
 Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
*Flying Sword 23*
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 12
Iron Cobra 9
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 1
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 17
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
*Stone Cursed 9*
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
*Helmed Horror 25*
Homunculus 12
Iron Cobra 9
Iron Golem 25
Marut 21
Pentadrone 1
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
*Scarecrow 15*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 9
Stone Defender 20
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 14
 Cadaver Collector 19
 Flesh Golem 25
 Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
 Homunculus 12
 Iron Cobra 9
 Iron Golem 26
 Marut 21
 Pentadrone 1
 Retriever 21
 Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 15
 Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 23
 Stone Cursed 9
 Stone Defender 20


----------



## Undrave (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 12
Iron Cobra 9
*Iron Golem 27*
Marut 21
*Pentadrone -1*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Cursed 9
Stone Defender 20


----------



## OB1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 12-2=10
Iron Cobra 9
Iron Golem 27
Marut 21
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23+1=24
Stone Cursed 9
Stone Defender 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 25, 2020)

*Animated Armor 22+1=23*
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 10
Iron Cobra 9
Iron Golem 27
*Marut 21-2=19*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 9
Stone Defender 20


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 10
Iron Cobra 9
Iron Golem 27
*Marut 20*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
*Stone Cursed 7*
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 10
*Iron Cobra 7*
Iron Golem 27
*Marut 21*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 7
Stone Defender 20

wow, all the modrons gone! Why the modron hate? I think they are cool-ish.

(edit to capture a vote that was parallel to mine)


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 10
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 27+1=28
Marut 21
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 17
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 7-2=5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
*Homunculus 10+1= 11*
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 28
Marut 21
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering 17-2= 15*
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20

*edited to match up numbers with submission right before me!


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 7
*Iron Golem 28 - 2 = 26
Marut 21 + 1 = 22*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 15
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
*Iron Cobra 8*
Iron Golem 26
Marut 22
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering 13*
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 8
Iron Golem 26
Marut 22
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 13
*Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 8
*Iron Golem 24*
Marut 22
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 13
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 25, 2020)

Iron golem is temporarily being held back but it keeps spending large amounts of time as the front runner of golems.  If its not taken out while there are still large amounts of golems at or above 15 it will probably simply win.  Right now flesh golem is on top.  Its one of several that spend an occasional but short tenure there among multuole golems and otyer constructs.  But iron golem is the one that basically sits at the top for long terms.  It has to be gotten rid of while there are still a lot of golems.  Or else essentially this race boils down in the end to "iron golem verses various non golems".  Pretty much already a thing because iron golem is spending about as much time on top as between 1/3 and 1/2 of the combined amount of time that the rest of the constructs are spending in the uncontested lead.  Beware iron man.  Hes coming for us.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
*Iron Cobra 6 What is this, GI Joe? Get that garbage outta here.
Iron Golem 25*
Marut 22
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 13
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
*Flesh Golem 26-2=24*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 6 
*Iron Golem 25+1=26*
Marut 22
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 13
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Harzel (Feb 25, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
*Iron Cobra 6 + 1 = 7*
Iron Golem 26
*Marut 22 - 2 = 20*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 13
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 5
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 26, 2020)

.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 26, 2020)

@lowkey13 

Hey mate, is there a list of all the winners of your various Survivor threads? I've only seen a few of them, I'm sure there's a bunch more out there.


----------



## Harzel (Feb 26, 2020)

DrunkonDuty said:


> @lowkey13
> 
> Hey mate, is there a list of all the winners of your various Survivor threads? I've only seen a few of them, I'm sure there's a bunch more out there.












						D&D 5E - Metathread - Survivors, Polls, and Brackets (OH MY!)
					

*Deleted by user*




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 26, 2020)

[
Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 7
Iron Golem 26
Marut 20
*Retriever 19*
Rug of Smothering 13
Scarecrow 14
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3 - undead
Stone Defender 20


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks @Harzel.


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
*Helmed Horror 24*
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 7
*Iron Golem 24*
Marut 20
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 13
Scarecrow 14
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Sadras (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 11
*Iron Cobra 7-2=5*
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 13
*Scarecrow 14+1=15 Would you like to see my mask. I use it in my experiments.*
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Argyle King (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 11
*Iron Cobra 3*
Iron Golem 24
Marut 20
Retriever 19
_Rug of Smothering 14_
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 26, 2020)

*Animated Armor 21*
Bronze Scout 14
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 3
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 21*
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 14
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
*Bronze Scout 15*
Cadaver Collector 19
*Flesh Golem 23*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 3
Iron Golem 24
Marut 21
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 14
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Bronze Scout 15
Cadaver Collector 19
*Flesh Golem 24*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 3
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 19*
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 14
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 26, 2020)

*Animated Armor 21+1=22*
Bronze Scout 15
Cadaver Collector 19
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 11
Iron Cobra 3
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 19-2=17*
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 14
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 15
*Cadaver Collector 20*
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
*Homunculus 9*
Iron Cobra 3
Iron Golem 24
Marut 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 14
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 3
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 15
Cadaver Collector 20
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
Iron Cobra 3
Iron Golem 24
Marut 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 14
Scarecrow 15
*Shield Guardian 24+1=25*
Steel Predator 24
*Stone Cursed 3-2=1*
Stone Defender 20


----------



## akr71 (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 15
Cadaver Collector 20
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
*Iron Cobra 1*
Iron Golem 24
Marut 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 14
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 1
Stone Defender 20


----------



## jasper (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 15
 Cadaver Collector 20
Flesh Golem 25
 Flying Sword 23
 Helmed Horror 24
 Homunculus 9
Iron Cobra 1 -2 = -1 RUST IN PIECE 
 Iron Golem 24
 Marut 17
 Retriever 19
 Rug of Smothering 14
 Scarecrow 15
 Shield Guardian 25
 Steel Predator 24
*Stone Cursed 1 +1 = 2  This stone is null make it so*
 Stone Defender 20


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 15
Cadaver Collector 20
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 18*
Retriever 19
*Rug of Smothering 12*
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
Stone Cursed 2
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 15
Cadaver Collector 20
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 19*
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 12
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 24
*Stone Cursed 0*
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
 Bronze Scout 15
 Cadaver Collector 20
 Flesh Golem 25
 Flying Sword 23
 Helmed Horror 24
 Homunculus 9
 Iron Golem 25
Marut 19
 Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 12
 Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
 Steel Predator 24
 Stone Defender 20


----------



## plisnithus8 (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 15
Cadaver Collector 20
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
Iron Golem 25
Marut 20
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 12
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Defender 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 26, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## plisnithus8 (Feb 26, 2020)

Marut should be 19 & Flesh Golem 23


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 15-2=13
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
Iron Golem 25
Marut 18
Retriever 19+1=20
Rug of Smothering 12
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Undrave (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
*Bronze Scout 11*
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 23 fixing a mistake*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
Iron Golem 25
Marut 18
*Retriever 21*
Rug of Smothering 12
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Defender 20


----------



## Undrave (Feb 26, 2020)

plisnithus8 said:


> Marut should be 19 & Flesh Golem 23




You're right on the Flesh Golem but why 19 on the Marut?


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 21 - fixing a mistake, Frank*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 9
Iron Golem 25
Marut 18
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 12
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
*Stone Defender 21*


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21 
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
*Homunculus 7*
Iron Golem 25
Marut 18
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 12
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24
Stone Defender 21


----------



## OB1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 7-2=5
Iron Golem 25
Marut 18
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 12
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 24+1=25
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
*Homunculus 5+1= 6*
Iron Golem 25
Marut 18
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering 12-2= 10*
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 6
*Iron Golem 26*
Marut 18
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 10
*Scarecrow 14*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 25
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 6
Iron Golem 26
Marut 18
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 10
*Scarecrow 15*
Shield Guardian 23
*Steel Predator 23*
Stone Defender 21

I have to keep voting for the most unusual choice, even though it is despised and rejected of men. 
Perhaps I should reimagine all these traditional metallic golems. They could be interesting:


----------



## Torquar (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 6
*Iron Golem 24
Marut 19*
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 10
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 6-2=4
Iron Golem 24+1=25
Marut 19
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 10
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
*Homunculus 2 Fleshy and gross. Meh.
Iron Golem 26*
Marut 19
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 10
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 2
Iron Golem 26
Marut 19
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 10
*Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 2
Iron Golem 26
Marut 19
Retriever 21
*Rug of Smothering 8*
Scarecrow 13
*Shield Guardian 25*
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 21-2=19*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 2
*Iron Golem 26+1=27*
Marut 19
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 8
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 26, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 20*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 2
*Iron Golem 25*
Marut 19
Retriever 21
Rug of Smothering 8
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Homunculus 2 - 2 = 0. Sneak Attack
Iron Golem 25
Marut 19
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 8 + 1 = 9. Hey, look, there's a tapestry rolled up and leaning against the blank wall over there.
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Harzel (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 21 + 1 = 22*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 25
*Marut 19 - 2 = 17*
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
*Cadaver Collector 22 - I just love a giant walking pile of corpses that can impale the players on its back.
Flesh Golem 20*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 25
Marut 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 22
*Flesh Golem 21*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 23 do not get too high *
Marut 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 25
Steel Predator 23
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Sadras (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 23
Marut 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
*Scarecrow 13+1=14 There is nothing to fear but fear itself*
Shield Guardian 25
*Steel Predator 23-2=21 Bady Kitty*
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 23
Marut 17
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
*Scarecrow 15*
Shield Guardian 25
*Steel Predator 19*
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 17-2=15*
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
Scarecrow 15
*Shield Guardian 25+1=26*
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 22
*Flesh Golem 22*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 23
Marut 15
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
Scarecrow 15
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 21


----------



## akr71 (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 22
*Flesh Golem 23*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 23
Marut 15
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
*Steel Predator 17*
Stone Defender 21


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Animated Armor 20*
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 24*
Marut 15
Retriever 19
Rug of Smothering 9
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21


----------



## jasper (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
 Bronze Scout 11
*Cadaver Collector 22 +1 = *23
 Flesh Golem 23
 Flying Sword 23
 Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 24
 Marut 15
 Retriever 19
* Rug of Smothering 9 -2 = 7 Burn!*
 Scarecrow 15
 Shield Guardian 24
 Steel Predator 17
 Stone Defender 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 27, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 25 *
Marut 15
Retriever 17
*Rug of Smothering 5 Let me pour some gasoline on there for you jasper. BURN!*
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21

Edited for lowkey's post.


----------



## jasper (Feb 27, 2020)

Get a match get a match.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 27, 2020)

The rug, the rug, the rug is on fire.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 25 
*Marut 16*
Retriever 17
*Rug of Smothering 3*
Scarecrow 16
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 25 
Marut 16
Retriever 17
Rug of Smothering 3
Scarecrow 17
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Fenris447 (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 23
*Helmed Horror 23*
Iron Golem 25 
Marut 16
Retriever 17
Rug of Smothering 3
*Scarecrow 15*
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Undrave (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Bronze Scout 11
Cadaver Collector 23
*Flesh Golem 24*
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 23 *
Marut 16
Retriever 17
Rug of Smothering 3
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
*Bronze Scout 9*
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 24*
Marut 16
Retriever 17
Rug of Smothering 3
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21


----------



## OB1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Bronze Scout 9
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 24
Marut 16
Retriever 17
Rug of Smothering 3-2=1
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 17+1=18
Stone Defender 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 27, 2020)

*Animated Armor 18+1=19*
Bronze Scout 9
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 16-2=14*
Retriever 17
Rug of Smothering 1
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Torquar (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Bronze Scout 9
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 24
*Marut 15*
Retriever 17
*Rug of Smothering 0*
Scarecrow 15
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 27, 2020)

_* A moment of silence for cute lil, defenseless homunculus._

Animated Armor 19
Bronze Scout 9
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 24
Marut 15
Retriever 17
*Scarecrow 15-2= 13*
*Shield Guardian 24+1= 25*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Bronze Scout 7*
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 24
Marut 15
Retriever 17
Scarecrow 13
*Shield Guardian 26*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Bronze Scout 7-2=5
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 24+1=25
Marut 15
Retriever 17
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 26
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Bronze Scout 5
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 25
Marut 15
Retriever 17
*Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21


----------



## Harzel (Feb 27, 2020)

Stone Golem got dropped on post #257

Animated Armor 19
Bronze Scout 5
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 25
Marut 15
Retriever 17
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
*Stone Golem 24*


----------



## Harzel (Feb 27, 2020)

*Animated Armor 19 + 1 = 20*
Bronze Scout 5
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 25
*Marut 15 - 2 = 13*
Retriever 17
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 5-2=3
Cadaver Collector 23
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 23
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 25
Marut 13
Retriever 17+1=18
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
*Cadaver Collector 23 -2 = 21*
Flesh Golem 24
*Flying Sword 23 +1 = 24*
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 25
Marut 13
Retriever 18
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 27, 2020)

I admire those folks who are checking the math, for duplicates, dropped choices, and generally keeping this whole thing working. If you don't think anyone notices, I can say at least I do.

Thanks!


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Feb 27, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 24-2=22*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 25+1=26*
Marut 13
Retriever 18
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 23*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 24*
Marut 13
Retriever 18
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 21
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 22*
Marut 13
Retriever 16
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 27
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 21
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 22
*Marut 13 + 1 = 14*
Retriever 16
Scarecrow 11
*Shield Guardian 27 - 2 = 25*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
*Cadaver Collector 22*
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 22
Marut 14
Retriever 16
Scarecrow 11
*Shield Guardian 23*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 22
Marut 14
Retriever 16
*Scarecrow 12
Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 22
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 20*
Marut 14
Retriever 16
Scarecrow 12
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 22
*Flesh Golem 24*
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 21*
Marut 14
Retriever 16
Scarecrow 12
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Sadras (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 24
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 21
Marut 14
Retriever 16
*Scarecrow 12+1=13 **Having trouble? Take a seat. Have a drink. You look like a man who takes himself too seriously. Do you want my opinion? You need to lighten up. *
Shield Guardian 21
*Steel Predator 18-2=16 *
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 24
*Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24*
Iron Golem 21
Marut 14
Retriever 16
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 22
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 14
*Retriever 14*
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 14
*Retriever 12 Here doggy! Good doggy. Now fetch ... lights dynamite...*
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 21
*Stone Golem 25*


----------



## OB1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Bronze Scout 3-2=1
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 14
Retriever 12 
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16+1=17
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Asisreo (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
--Bronze Scout -1--
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 15
Retriever 12
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16+1=17
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
*Marut 16*
*Retriever 10*
Scarecrow 13
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 16
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 11 - Change an r to a d and you have sacred cow.  This has to die.
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 25


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 28, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## plisnithus8 (Feb 28, 2020)

removed -- outdated


----------



## Undrave (Feb 28, 2020)

plisnithus8 said:


> Animated Armor 21
> Bronze Scout 20
> Cadaver Collector 18
> Clay Golem 16
> ...




Your list is outdated.


----------



## Undrave (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
*Cadaver Collector 24*
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 16
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
*Stone Golem 23*


----------



## plisnithus8 (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 17
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 23


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
*Flying Sword 20*
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
*Marut 18*
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 17
Retriever 10+1=11
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 21-2=19
Stone Golem 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 28, 2020)

*Animated Armor 18+1=19*
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 22
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
*Marut 17-2=15*
Retriever 11
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 19
Stone Golem 23


----------



## rczarnec (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
*Flying Sword 20*
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
*Marut 16*
Retriever 11
Scarecrow 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 19
Stone Golem 23 

corrected for 366/367 crosspost


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21
Marut 16
Retriever 11
*Scarecrow 9
Shield Guardian 22*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 19
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 21+1=22
Marut 16
Retriever 11
Scarecrow 9-2=7
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 19
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 24
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 22
Marut 16
Retriever 11
*Scarecrow 7-2= 5*
*Shield Guardian 22+1= 23*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 19
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Cadaver Collector 22 *- clean up in aisle 4
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 22
Marut 16
Retriever 11
Scarecrow 5
Shield Guardian 23
*Steel Predator 19 *- I defy you to listen to this and not come away loving the cold, cold, seemingly unlovable, steel predator
Stone Defender 19
Stone Golem 23


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 22
Marut 16
Retriever 11
Scarecrow 5
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 19
*Stone Defender 17*
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 22
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 22
Marut 16
Retriever 11+1=12
Scarecrow 5
Shield Guardian 24-2=22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## slobster (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Cadaver Collector 22-2=20*
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 22+1=23*
Marut 16
Retriever 12
Scarecrow 5
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 28, 2020)

I predict this finishes with some red hot golem on golem action.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 28, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> I predict this finishes with some red hot golem on golem action.



You know, i think you're right.  Its a shame we forgot to include what is currently the most popular golem of all in the construct survivor poll (as there is truly likely to be some, as you put it, red hot golem on golem action).  The digital golem from the melody campaign setting.  I would've loved to watch the heads spin as that one inevitably won by a 20+ point lead.  Would've been hilarious to watch.  I wouldnt vote for it though.  I like necromancy too much to stop supporting the flesh golem.  The digital golem is an exceedingly terrible foe to contend with.  It has a passive supernatural ability, in the form of an aura which it cannot suppress which induces rage in any humanoids who fail their will save.  The aura will even affect wizards using a scrying spell.  For some reason it also works on homunculi especially well.  But otherwise just true humanoids.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Cadaver Collector 18*
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 23
Marut 16 - come on, its inevitable!!!!
Retriever 12
Scarecrow 6
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 28, 2020)

Now that the Drones are gone, our next victim is alliteration. Begone figurative language, I banish thee to the depths. YOU SHALL NOT PASS!


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 28, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> Now that the Drones are gone, our next victim is alliteration. Begone figurative language, I banish thee to the depths. YOU SHALL NOT PASS!



There's still at least one extraplanar space robot imitation to banish from the list, @Fenris-77 .


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 28, 2020)

CleverNickName said:


> There's still at least one extraplanar space robot imitation to banish from the list, @Fenris-77 .



Extraplanar space robot imitation I smite thee also! Thou art smitten by my Smightyiest Smite! Thou art SMOTE!


----------



## Fenris-77 (Feb 28, 2020)

Or SMOTEN? Possibly SMOOT? All of the above perhaps.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Cadaver Collector 18 -2 = 16*
Flesh Golem 23
*Flying Sword 20 +1 = 21*
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 23
Marut 16 
Retriever 12
Scarecrow 6
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 28, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 21
*Helmed Horror 24 -2 = 22*
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 16 +1 = 17*
Retriever 12
Scarecrow 6
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Eltab (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 21 + 1 = 22  Arcane Trickster's eccentric substitute for Extra Attack
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
Marut 17
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 6 - 2 = 4.  , friend
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 24
*Flying Sword 20*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
Marut 17
Retriever 10
*Scarecrow 5*
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Harzel (Feb 29, 2020)

*Animated Armor 19 + 1 = 20*
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 17 - 2 = 15*
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 5
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 23


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
Marut 15
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 5
*Shield Guardian 20*
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
*Stone Golem 24*

Stone Golems are a really boring choice compared to Scarecrows. However, a Warforged character of mine once decided to start spreading peace and enlightenment among the sentient (but traditionally seen as non-living) inhabitants of his wartorn land. Later, he encountered a Stone Golem who had taken up farming because of his preaching.


----------



## Yardiff (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23+1=24
Marut 15
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 5-2=3
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Imaculata (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
*Cadaver Collector 17 - Somebody needs to clean up the remains of all the other contestants.*
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 22*
Marut 15
Retriever 10
Scarecrow 3
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 19
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Sadras (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 22
Marut 15
Retriever 10
*Scarecrow 3+1=4 **They scream, and they cry, much as you're doing now.*
Shield Guardian 20
*Steel Predator 19-2=17*
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## dave2008 (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 23*
Marut 15
Retriever 10
*Scarecrow 2*
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Sadras (Feb 29, 2020)

The joys of cross-posting


----------



## Torquar (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 16*
Retriever 10
*Scarecrow 0 Lights a match...*
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
*Marut 17
Retriever 8*
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## akr71 (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 17
*Flesh Golem 25*
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
Marut 17
*Retriever 6*
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## OB1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 17
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 20-2=18
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
Marut 17
Retriever 6
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17+1=18
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## chrisrtld (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
*Cadaver Collector 15*
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 18
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 23
Marut 17
Retriever 6
*Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 15
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 18
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 21*
Marut 17
Retriever 6
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## jasper (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 26
*Flying Sword 18 +1 = 19*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
Marut 17
*Retriever 6 -2  = 4 *
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 17
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 19
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
Marut 17
Retriever 4+1=5
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 17-2=15
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 19
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
Marut 17
*Retriever 3*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 15
Stone Golem 24

Cant believe the Scarecrow is stuffed - now how will Dorothy get home?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 15
*Flesh Golem 27-2= 25*_    Abby Normal, indeed._
Flying Sword 19
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
Marut 17
Retriever 3
*Shield Guardian 21+1= 22*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 15
Stone Golem 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 29, 2020)

*Animated Armor 20+1=21*
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 25
Flying Sword 19
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
*Marut 17-2=15*
Retriever 3
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 15
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Feb 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 26
*Flying Sword 19 +1 = 20*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
Marut 15
*Retriever 1 -2 = -1. Cannot be retrieved. *
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 15
Stone Golem 24


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 29, 2020)

Animated Armor 21
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
Marut 15
*Shield Guardian 23*
Steel Predator 18
*Stone Defender 13*
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Harzel (Feb 29, 2020)

*Animated Armor 21 + 1 = 22*
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 20
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
*Marut 15 - 2 = 13*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 24


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 26
*Flying Sword 18*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 21
*Marut 14*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 15
*Flesh Golem 27*
Flying Sword 18
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 19*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 15
*Flesh Golem 28*
Flying Sword 18
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 17*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 24

Hehe tactical 1-2 strike.


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 15
Flesh Golem 28
Flying Sword 18
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 17
Marut 14
*Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
*Stone Golem 25*


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
*Cadaver Collector 16*
Flesh Golem 28
Flying Sword 18
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 17
Marut 14
*Shield Guardian 19*
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Sadras (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 28
*Flying Sword 18+1=19*
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 17-2=15*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 16
*Flesh Golem 26*
Flying Sword 19
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 16*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 1, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Hehe tactical 1-2 strike.



Posting twice within an hour doesn't seem quite in the spirit of the game, your going to give snakes a bad name


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 16
*Flesh Golem 27*
Flying Sword 19
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 14*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## akr71 (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 19
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 15*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 19
*Steel Predator 16*
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## OB1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 16
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 19-2=17
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 16+1=17
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
*Cadaver Collector 14 Begone, angsty alliterative aliases!*
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 17
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 16*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 27
*Flying Sword 15*
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 17*
Marut 14
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 13
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 27
Flying Sword 15
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 17
*Marut 15*
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 17
*Stone Defender 11*
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
*Flesh Golem 27-2= 25*
Flying Sword 15
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 17
Marut 15
*Shield Guardian 19+1= 20*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 11
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 25
*Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23*
Iron Golem 17
Marut 15
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 11
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 1, 2020)

[
Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 17
Marut 13
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 11
Stone Golem 25


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 15*
Marut 13
*Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 11
Stone Golem 25


----------



## slobster (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 15+1=16*
Marut 13
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 17
*Stone Defender 11-2=9*
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Tazawa (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 16
Marut 13
Shield Guardian 21+1=22
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 9-2=7
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 16+1=17
Marut 13
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 7-2=5
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Undrave (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 14
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 18*
Marut 13
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
*Stone Defender 3*
Stone Golem 25


----------



## chrisrtld (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
*Cadaver Collector 12*
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 18
Marut 13
*Shield Guardian 23*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 1, 2020)

*Animated Armor 22+1=23*
Cadaver Collector 12
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 13
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 18
*Marut 13-2=11*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 12
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 11
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 18
Marut 12
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
*Cadaver Collector 12 -2 = 10*
Flesh Golem 26
*Flying Sword 11 +1 = 12*
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 18
Marut 12
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 10
Flesh Golem 26
Flying Sword 12-2=10
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 18
Marut 12
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 17+1=18
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 10
*Flesh Golem 26 - 2 = 24*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 18
*Marut 12 + 1 = 13*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Harzel (Mar 1, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 10
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 18 + 1 = 19
Marut 13 - 2 = 11*
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 10
*Flesh Golem 24-2=22*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 19+1=20*
Marut 11
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 18
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 25


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 10
Flesh Golem 23
*Flying Sword 11*
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 20
Marut 11
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
*Stone Golem 23*


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 10
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 11
Helmed Horror 23
Iron Golem 20
Marut 11
*Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
*Stone Golem 24*


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
*Cadaver Collector 11*
Flesh Golem 23
Flying Sword 11
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 18*
Marut 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Sadras (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 11
Flesh Golem 23
*Flying Sword 11+1=12*
Helmed Horror 23
*Iron Golem 18-2=16 Too many golems on this list, there was only 1 Scarecrow and you wouldn't let me have it (insert loud baby crying noises)*
Marut 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 2, 2020)

Sadras said:


> *Too many golems on this list, there was only 1 Scarecrow and you wouldn't let me have it (insert loud baby crying noises)*




I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 2, 2020)

Constructs in my Eberron game: inspired by the novel "Lungbarrow."

In my game, these huge Housekeepers kept the abandoned Giants' Walking House and worked hard to exterminate cockroaches and other vermin such as the adventuring party. Big sweeping brooms and fumigating spray, for example.


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 11
Flesh Golem 23
*Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 24*
Iron Golem 16
Marut 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 11
*Flesh Golem 24*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 14*
Marut 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## akr71 (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 11
Flesh Golem 24
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 15
Marut 9*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 11
*Flesh Golem 22*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 16*
Marut 9
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 11
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 14*
*Marut 10*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
Cadaver Collector 11
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 8
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 14
Marut 11
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3
Stone Golem 24


----------



## jasper (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 23
 Cadaver Collector 11
 Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 8 +1 = 9 Hey they have rapier wit
Helmed Horror 24
 Iron Golem 14
Marut 11
 Shield Guardian 21
 Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 3 -2 - 1 Set up.
 Stone Golem 24


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 2, 2020)

*Animated Armor 23+1=24*
Cadaver Collector 11
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 9
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 14
*Marut 11-2=9*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
*Cadaver Collector 9 Alliteration always angers attentive authors.*
Flesh Golem 22
Flying Sword 9
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 15*
Marut 9
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 24


----------



## Undrave (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 22
*Flying Sword 10*
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 15
Marut 9
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 1
*Stone Golem 22*


----------



## Fenris447 (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
*Flesh Golem 20*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 24
*Iron Golem 16*
Marut 9
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 22


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 16
*Marut 7*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 2, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 10-2=8
Helmed Horror 24
Iron Golem 16
Marut 8
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 16+1=17
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 22


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 21
Flying Sword 8
*Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 17*
Marut 8
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 22


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
*Flesh Golem 21-2= 19*
Flying Sword 8
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 17
Marut 8
*Shield Guardian 19+1= 20*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 22


----------



## slobster (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 8
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 17+1=18
Marut 8-2=6*
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 22


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 8
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 18
Marut 6
*Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 1
*Stone Golem 20*


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 8
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 18+1=19
Marut 6-2=4
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 17
Stone Defender 1
Stone Golem 20


----------



## Torquar (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 9
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 8
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 19
*Marut 5*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 17
*Stone Defender 1 -2 = Crumbled*
Stone Golem 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
*Cadaver Collector 7*
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 8
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 19
Marut 5
*Shield Guardian 22*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 20


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
*Cadaver Collector 7 -2 = 5*
Flesh Golem 19
*Flying Sword 8 +1 = 9*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 19
Marut 5
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 20


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 24
Cadaver Collector 5
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 9
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 19
Marut 5
*Shield Guardian 20*
Steel Predator 17
*Stone Golem 21*


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 3, 2020)

*Animated Armor 22*
Cadaver Collector 5
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 9
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 19
Marut 5
*Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 3, 2020)

.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 5
*Flesh Golem 20-2=18*
Flying Sword 9
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 19+1=20*
Marut 5
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 17-2 = 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 5
*Flesh Golem 19*
Flying Sword 9
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 18*
Marut 5
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Harzel (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 5
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 9
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 18 + 1 = 19
Marut 5 - 2 = 3*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Harzel (Mar 3, 2020)

Sadras said:


> *Iron Golem 18-2=16 Too many golems on this list, there was only 1 Scarecrow and you wouldn't let me have it (insert loud baby crying noises)*




You should have marketed it as a Straw Golem.  Branding matters.


----------



## Sadras (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 5
Flesh Golem 19
*Flying Sword 9+1=10*
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 19-2=17*
Marut 3
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 5
*Flesh Golem 20*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 15*
Marut 3
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
*Cadaver Collector 6 - Are some of you trying to eliminate the only constructs with flavor?*
*Flesh Golem 18 - Leaving only the boring ones?*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
Marut 3
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 6 
*Flesh Golem 19 - how can this cerebation on promethean folly be boring? *
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
Marut 1 - Inevitable
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 22
Cadaver Collector 6
*Flesh Golem 17*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
*Marut 2*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Mar 3, 2020)

*Animated Armor 20*
Cadaver Collector 6
*Flesh Golem 18*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
Marut 2
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## akr71 (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Cadaver Collector 6
*Flesh Golem 19*
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
*Marut 0*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 15
Stone Golem 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 3, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 7
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 10
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 13*
Shield Guardian 21
*Steel Predator 16*
Stone Golem 21


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 7
Flesh Golem 19
*Flying Sword 8*
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 14*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 16
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 7
Flesh Golem 19
Flying Sword 6
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 14
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 7
*Flesh Golem 19-2= 17*
Flying Sword 6
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 14
*Shield Guardian 21+1= 22*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 21


----------



## Undrave (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Cadaver Collector 7
Flesh Golem 17
*Flying Sword 7*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 14
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
*Stone Golem 19*


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 3, 2020)

*Animated Armor 18+1=19
Cadaver Collector 7-2=5*
Flesh Golem 17
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 14
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 19


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Cadaver Collector 3*
Flesh Golem 17
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 15*
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 19


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 3
*Flesh Golem 18*
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 13*
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 19


----------



## Fenris447 (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 3
*Flesh Golem 16*
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 14*
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 19


----------



## Harzel (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 3
Flesh Golem 16
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 14 + 1 = 15
Shield Guardian 22 - 2 = 20*
Steel Predator 17
Stone Golem 19


----------



## OB1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Cadaver Collector 3
Flesh Golem 16
Flying Sword 7-2=5
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 17+1=18
Stone Golem 19


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Cadaver Collector 3 -1 = 1*
Flesh Golem 16
*Flying Sword 5 +1 = 6*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 18
Stone Golem 19


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 3, 2020)

Well, the Marut is gone. Guess I'm freed of my contractual obligation to vote for it.

Animated Armor 19
*Cadaver Collector 1 - 2 = -1*
Flesh Golem 16
*Flying Sword 5 +1 = 6 + 1 = 7*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 18
Stone Golem 19


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Flesh Golem 16
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15
*Shield Guardian 21*
Steel Predator 18
*Stone Golem 17*


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Flesh Golem 16
Flying Sword 7-2=5
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 15+1=16
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 18
Stone Golem 17


----------



## chrisrtld (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Flesh Golem 16
Flying Sword 5
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 16
*Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 16*
Stone Golem 17


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Flesh Golem 16 - 2 = 14
Flying Sword 5 + 1 = 6*
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 16
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 16
Stone Golem 17


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Flesh Golem 14
Flying Sword 6
Helmed Horror 22
Iron Golem 16
*Shield Guardian 20*
Steel Predator 16
*Stone Golem 18*


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Flesh Golem 14-2=12*
Flying Sword 6
Helmed Horror 22
*Iron Golem 16+1=17*
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 16
Stone Golem 18


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Flesh Golem  14*
Flying Sword 6
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 15*
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 16
Stone Golem 18


----------



## Eltab (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Flesh Golem  14
Flying Sword 6 + 1 = 7  So we non-clerics can have an Un-spiritual Weapon
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 16
Stone Golem 18 - 2 = 16  I cast _Transmute Rock to Mud_ - resist that, if you can !


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Flesh Golem  12
Flying Sword 8*
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 16
Stone Golem 16


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 4, 2020)

*Animated Armor 19+1=20*
Flesh Golem 12
*Flying Sword 8-2=6 *What's next, getting attacked by brooms?
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 20
Steel Predator 16
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
Flesh Golem 12
Flying Sword 6 
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 15
*Shield Guardian 20+1=21
Steel Predator 16-2=14*
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Sadras (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
*Flesh Golem 12-2=10*
*Flying Sword 6+1=7 *
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 14
Stone Golem 16


----------



## akr71 (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 20
*Flesh Golem 11*
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 15
Shield Guardian 21
*Steel Predator 12*
Stone Golem 16


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 4, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 4, 2020)

*Animated Armor 16*
Flesh Golem 12
Flying Sword 7
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 16*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 12
Stone Golem 16


----------



## werecorpse (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
Flesh Golem 12
*Flying Sword 7-2=5*
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 16
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 12
*Stone Golem 16+1=17*


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
Flesh Golem 12
Flying Sword 3
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 16
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 13
Stone Golem 17


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 4, 2020)

*Animated Armor 14*
Flesh Golem 12
Flying Sword 3
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 17*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 13
Stone Golem 17


----------



## Fenris447 (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
*Flesh Golem 10*
Flying Sword 3
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 18*
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 13
Stone Golem 17


----------



## slobster (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 10
Flying Sword 3
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 18+1=19*
Shield Guardian 21
*Steel Predator 13-2=11*
Stone Golem 17


----------



## OB1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14-2=12
Flesh Golem 10
Flying Sword 3
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 19
Shield Guardian 21
Steel Predator 11+1=12
Stone Golem 17


----------



## Tazawa (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 10
Flying Sword 3-2=1
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 19
Shield Guardian 21+1=22
Steel Predator 11
Stone Golem 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 4, 2020)

lowkey13 said:


> Okay. I'm starting to wonder .... WHAT IS UP WITH ANIMATED ARMOR, YO?



It's my favorite.  Animated Armor is a versatile monster that can be adapted to fit a variety of campaign settings and locations.  They look right at home just about anywhere: an ancient ruin, the royal palace, the Temple of Dawn, a dragon hoard, a wizard's tower, a fire giant's stronghold.  Is it treasure?  Is it a trap?  Is it a monster?  Is it _all three!?  _I also like the Helmed Horror for all these same reasons, but I'm upvoting the armor first because it's first in alphabetical order.

Compare them to the others on the list: hulking masses of random material that stick out like sore thumbs everywhere, and telegraph to to players from 300 feet away that combat is about to happen.  Or the weird extraplanar robots that require a contrived story to make sense no matter what you do with them.


----------



## slobster (Mar 4, 2020)

CleverNickName said:


> Compare them to the others on the list: hulking masses of random material that stick out like sore thumbs everywhere, and telegraph to to players from 300 feet away that combat is about to happen.  Or the weird extraplanar robots that require a contrived story to make sense no matter what you do with them.



Stone and iron golems at least can just look like statues. I consider myself to have failed as GM if my players don't treat anything that even looks like a statue as though it were about to jump out of its alcove and start crushing their faces.

I mean not that there's anything wrong with the occasional hulking mass that telegraphs combat from 300 feet away!

I do love me some animated armor though. My favorite trick is to let a PC try on the suit of armor that radiates magic BEFORE having it come to life and start trying to murder people...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
*Flesh Golem 10-2= 8*
Flying Sword 1
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 19
*Shield Guardian 22+1= 23*
Steel Predator 11
Stone Golem 17


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 8
Flying Sword 1
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 19
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 11
*Stone Golem 15*


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 9
Failing Sword 0
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 19
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 11
*Stone Golem 15*


----------



## Undrave (Mar 4, 2020)

*Animated Armor 15*
Flesh Golem 9
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 17*
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 11
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
*Flesh Golem 10*
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 17
*Shield Guardian 22*
Steel Predator 11
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 4, 2020)

thinking about animated armor, i had a junji-ito level horror campaign idea:

entire kingdom has done to it what happened to the castle in beauty and the beast fairy tale (no beast and no girl though.  not a necessary part of this idea)

all the people have been turned into objects, and have replaced said objects in serving relevant related purposes and jobs.  so it looks like an entire kingdom of enchanted objects which are of course really people polymorphed by some sort of epic level mass polymorph effect.

but what happened to (and where went) all of those objects that were around before the people and animals were transformed?  you're not going to tell me that all these people lived in this place with not a single furnishing in the land are you?  what exactly became of those...and...why don't we see any of them?


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 4, 2020)

*Animated Armor 16
Flesh Golem 8 bye bye frankenstein*
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 17
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 11
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 4, 2020)

I used an Animated Armor as recent as my last session, where it was able to talk to the players and challenge them to a duel of any kind, if they wished to cross a bridge. One of the players challenged it to a singing contest... The Animated Armor won that one however.

It wasn't until they had all beaten the Animated Armor, that it took off its helmet and revealed no head underneath.


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
*Flesh Golem 9*
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 15*
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 11
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
Flesh Golem 9-2=7
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 15+1=16
Shield Guardian 22
Steel Predator 11
Stone Golem 15


----------



## chrisrtld (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
Flesh Golem 7
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 16
*Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 9*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## OB1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 7
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 16
Shield Guardian 23
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 15 

Correcting for @Tazawa cross post with me earlier today


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
*Flesh Golem 5*
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 16
*Shield Guardian 24*
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
*Flesh Golem 3 It's so, like, eeew, gross.*
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 17*
Shield Guardian 24
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 3
*Helmed Horror 20 +1 = 21*
Iron Golem 17
*Shield Guardian 24 -2 = 22*
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 15


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 3
Helmed Horror 21
*Iron Golem 17+1=18
Shield Guardian 22-2=20*
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Harzel (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Flesh Golem 3
Helmed Horror 21
*Iron Golem 18 + 1 = 19
Shield Guardian 20 - 2 = 18 - C'mon, this is just a free upgraded Shield spell for cowardly wizards.*
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 15


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 4, 2020)

*Animated Armor 14 + 1 = 15
Flesh Golem 3 - 2 = 1*
Helmed Horror 21
Iron Golem 19
Shield Guardian 18
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 16*
*Helmed Horror 19*
Iron Golem 19
Shield Guardian 18
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
*Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 17*
Shield Guardian 18
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Sadras (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 17*
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 15*
Shield Guardian 18
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Undrave (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 18*
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 13*
Shield Guardian 18
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 19*
Helmed Horror 20
*Iron Golem 11*
Shield Guardian 18
Steel Predator 10
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
Helmed Horror 20
Iron Golem 11
*Shield Guardian 18+1=19*
*Steel Predator 10-2=8*
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 19
*Helmed Horror 21
Iron Golem 9*
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 8
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 5, 2020)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> Animated Armor 15
> *Flesh Golem 1-2 = bye bye Emperor Palpatine*
> Helmed Horror 21
> Iron Golem 19
> ...



Animated Armor 19
*Helmed Horror 19*
Iron Golem 9
Shield Guardian 19
*Steel Predator 9 Always two there are; no more, no less. A master and an apprentice.*
Stone Golem 16


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 17*
Helmed Horror 19
*Iron Golem 10*
Shield Guardian 19
Steel Predator 9 
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 17
Helmed Horror 19
Iron Golem 10
*Shield Guardian 17*
Steel Predator 9
*Stone Golem 17*


----------



## sim-h (Mar 5, 2020)

This one is taking ages! 

Most of these remaining ones are cool. All except one, in fact...

Animated Armor 17
Helmed Horror 19
*Iron Golem 11*
Shield Guardian 17
*Steel Predator 7*
Stone Golem 17


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 17
*Helmed Horror 17*
Iron Golem 11
Shield Guardian 17
*Steel Predator 8*
Stone Golem 17


----------



## akr71 (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 17
Helmed Horror 17
Iron Golem 11
Shield Guardian 17
*Steel Predator 6
Stone Golem 18*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 17
*Helmed Horror 15 Will someone not rid me of the meddlesome priest?*
Iron Golem 11
Shield Guardian 17
Steel Predator 6
*Stone Golem 19 *


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 17
Steel Predator 7
Stone Golem 17


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 16*
Helmed Horror 15
*Iron Golem 10*
Shield Guardian 17
Steel Predator 7
Stone Golem 17


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
Helmed Horror 15
*Iron Golem 11
Shield Guardian 15*
Steel Predator 7
Stone Golem 17


----------



## Fenris447 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 14*
Helmed Horror 15
*Iron Golem 12*
Shield Guardian 15
Steel Predator 7
Stone Golem 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 5, 2020)

*Animated Armor 14+1=15*
Helmed Horror 15
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 15
*Steel Predator 7-2=5*
Stone Golem 17


----------



## Worrgrendel (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
Iron Golem 12 + 1 = 13
Shield Guardian 15 - 2 = 13
Steel Predator 5
Stone Golem 17


----------



## OB1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
Iron Golem 13
Shield Guardian 13
Steel Predator 5+1=6
Stone Golem 17-2=15


----------



## slobster (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
*Iron Golem 13+1=14*
Shield Guardian 13
*Steel Predator 6-2=4*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
Iron Golem 14+1=15
Shield Guardian 13
Steel Predator 4-2=2
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Torquar (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
*Iron Golem 16*
Shield Guardian 13
*Steel Predator 0 Hunter Hunted...*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## chrisrtld (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
*Iron Golem 14
Shield Guardian 14*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 15
*Iron Golem 14-2= 12*
*Shield Guardian 14+1= 15*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
*Helmed Horror 15 +1 = 16*
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 15 -2 = 13*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
*Helmed Horror 14*
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 14*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
*Helmed Horror 14-2=12
Iron Golem 12+1=13*
Shield Guardian 14
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Harzel (Mar 5, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
Helmed Horror 12
*Iron Golem 13 + 1 = 14
Shield Guardian 14 - 2 = 12*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Sadras (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
*Helmed Horror 10+1=11*
*Iron Golem 14-2=12*
Shield Guardian 12
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 6, 2020)

Sadras said:


> Animated Armor 15
> *Helmed Horror 10+1=11*
> *Iron Golem 14-2=12*
> Shield Guardian 12
> Stone Golem 16




66 votes to go!


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 15 + 1 = 16*
*Helmed Horror 11 - 2 = 9*
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 12
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 17*
Helmed Horror 9
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 12
*Stone Golem 14*


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 17
*Helmed Horror 9-2=7*
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 12+1=13*
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 18*
Helmed Horror 7
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 11*
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 18
Helmed Horror 7-2=5
Iron Golem 12+1=13
Shield Guardian 11
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 19*
Helmed Horror 5
*Iron Golem 11*
Shield Guardian 11
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 20*
Helmed Horror 5
*Iron Golem 9*
Shield Guardian 11
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 18*
Helmed Horror 5
*Iron Golem 10*
Shield Guardian 11
Stone Golem 14


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 16*
Helmed Horror 5
*Iron Golem 11*
Shield Guardian 11
Stone Golem 14


----------



## akr71 (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
*Helmed Horror 3
Iron Golem 12*
Shield Guardian 11
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
*Helmed Horror 4
Iron Golem 10*
Shield Guardian 11
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
*Helmed Horror 1*
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 12*
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Torquar (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 16
*Helmed Horror 0 Decapitation! *
*Iron Golem 13*
Shield Guardian 14
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 6, 2020)

Torquar said:


> *Helmed Horror 0 Decapitation! *




Should have worn his helmet.


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

BLATHORICUS DOWN!  BLATHORICUS DOWN!

I knew he should have gone with true resurrection instead of being bound to a golem.


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Iron Golem 11
Shield Guardian 14
Stone Golem 15

DAVE'S NOT HERE!

i dont get it


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
Iron Golem 11
Shield Guardian 12
Stone Golem 16


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
*Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 10*
Stone Golem 16


----------



## Undrave (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 15*
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 10
*Stone Golem 14*


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 12*
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 10
*Stone Golem 17 *


----------



## Undrave (Mar 6, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> *Animated Armor 12*
> Iron Golem 12
> Shield Guardian 10
> *Stone Golem 17 *




My post went through first, you need to adjust your numbers.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 6, 2020)

Undrave said:


> My post went through first, you need to adjust your numbers.



You're a terrible person and should feel bad.

*Animated Armor 13*
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 10
*Stone Golem 15*


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 13+1=14*
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 10-2=8*
Stone Golem 15


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 15*
Iron Golem 12
Shield Guardian 8
*Stone Golem 13*


----------



## Asisreo (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 15
*Iron Golem 13*
*Shield Guardian 6*
Stone Golem 13

Stone is better than iron. Only blockheads use swords made of stone.


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 14
*Iron Golem 11*
*Shield Guardian 7*
Stone Golem 13


----------



## OB1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 14-2=12
Iron Golem 10+1=11
Shield Guardian 9
Stone Golem 15


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 6, 2020)

This is the part when you blink and your fav monster is gone


----------



## Undrave (Mar 6, 2020)

OB1 said:


> Animated Armor 14-2=12
> Iron Golem 10+1=11
> Shield Guardian 9
> Stone Golem 15




You skipped some posts. It should end up as: 

Animated Armor 12
*Iron Golem 12*
*Shield Guardian 7
Stone Golem 13*

Fixed.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 12
Iron Golem 12-2= 10
Shield Guardian 7+1= 8
Stone Golem 13


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

Asisreo said:


> Animated Armor 15
> *Iron Golem 13*
> *Shield Guardian 6*
> Stone Golem 13
> ...



Your post confuses me.


----------



## slobster (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 12
*Iron Golem 10+1=11*
*Shield Guardian 8-2=6*
Stone Golem 13


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

Undrave said:


> You skipped some posts. It should end up as:
> 
> Animated Armor 12
> *Iron Golem 12*
> ...



Which posts


----------



## Harzel (Mar 6, 2020)

#587:


chrisshorb said:


> Animated Armor 16
> *Helmed Horror 1*
> Iron Golem 12
> *Shield Guardian 12*
> Stone Golem 14




#588:


Torquar said:


> Animated Armor 16
> *Helmed Horror 0 Decapitation! *
> *Iron Golem 13*
> Shield Guardian 14
> Stone Golem 14




Shield Guardian somehow got bumped by 2 there.

Correction:

Animated Armor 12
Iron Golem 11
*Shield Guardian 4*
Stone Golem 13


----------



## Harzel (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 12
*Iron Golem 11 + 1 = 12
Shield Guardian 4 - 2 = 2 - Captain, the shields are at 10%!  I don't know how much longer I can hold 'er together!*
Stone Golem 13


----------



## Gradine (Mar 6, 2020)

Animated Armor 12
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 3 *- Probably (?) the most interesting creature left, so sure, I'll make two people have to burn downvotes for it
*Stone Golem 11 *- Stone Golem vs Iron Golem is the final two this thread deserves*



*not a compliment


----------



## chrisrtld (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 10*
Iron Golem 12
*Shield Guardian 4*
Stone Golem 11


----------



## Torquar (Mar 6, 2020)

Harzel said:


> Shield Guardian somehow got bumped by 2 there.




Apologies, I blame my phone   .


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 6, 2020)

Smartphones: the most insidious constructs of all.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 6, 2020)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Smartphones: the most insidious constructs of all.



Close.  The _most _insidious construct is the selfie stick.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 6, 2020)

If the selfie stick was part of the poll it would be winning by a mile out of our collective sheer bloody-mindedness. That is the winner we deserve.


----------



## Asisreo (Mar 6, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Your post confuses me.



I meant to downvote stone but I must've messed up. I'm on mobile too so I'll use that as an excuse as well.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

Asisreo said:


> I meant to downvote stone but I must've messed up. I'm on mobile too so I'll use that as an excuse as well.



Lol


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 6, 2020)

*Animated Armor 10 +1 = 11
Iron Golem 12 -2 = 10*
Shield Guardian 4
Stone Golem 11


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Smartphones: the most insidious constructs of all.



The most insidious construct of all is clearly BABIES!

Not really but their consumptive nature and capacity for self replication does bring to mind the actual most insidious construct.

Grey goo...


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

It should be animated armor vs shield guardian

Those are the coolest that remain

Poot flesh golem and steel predator...


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

Side note.  We killed snow white.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 6, 2020)

You see, snow white was a homunculus with no soul.  The lack of said soul is why she remorselessly punished the queen in an incredibly metal way.

It is safer now, with her dead...


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## werecorpse (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 11-2=9*
Iron Golem 10
Shield Guardian 4
*Stone Golem 11+1=12*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Mar 7, 2020)

You're either pro-golem or anti-golem. I can't continence any mamby-pamby wishy-washiness on the part of anyone representing the PGPOENW.  Golem solidarity brother, we either stand together or we shall surely have to put up with Animated Armor.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> You're either pro-golem or anti-golem. I can't continence any mamby-pamby wishy-washiness on the part of anyone representing the PGPOENW.  Golem solidarity brother, we either stand together or we shall surely have to put up with Animated Armor.



PGPOENW?

Also i was pro golem when flesh golem was on the table.  Not after it was gone.

Also if the last two standing are iron golem and stone golem im absolutely voting stone golem

Iron golem is the most deceptively boring item that was on this list relative to the other items.


----------



## Ashrym (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 9
*Iron Golem 9
Shield Guardian 2*
Stone Golem 13


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

Fenris-77 said:


> You're either pro-golem or anti-golem. I can't continence any mamby-pamby wishy-washiness on the part of anyone representing the PGPOENW.  Golem solidarity brother, we either stand together or we shall surely have to put up with Animated Armor.



Do golems _have _a gender?  I find myself thinking "no"

Edit afterthought:  Hmmmmmmmmm...actually there is sort of an exception.  If you take your homunculi DIRECTLY out of classic and/or ancient real world european atomism and/alchemy (which are homunculi's origins) they (with exceptions only coming much later.  Like snow white.  Shes much more recent specifically as a homunculus example) would be always male.  Especially tied to atomism and early ideas of animalcules.

Otherwise my initial statement of uncertain confusion stands though.


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Mar 7, 2020)

The last time I had seen such a boring finishing line, there were certainly some mind flayers and beholders involved. Can we return to survival polearms?


----------



## Ashrym (Mar 7, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Do golems _have _a gender.  I find myself thinking "no"
> 
> Edit afterthought:  Hmmmmmmmmm...actually there is sort of an exception.  If you take your homunculi DIRECTLY out of classic and/or ancient real world european atomism and/alchemy (which are homunculi's origins) they (with exceptions only coming much later.  Like snow white.  Shes much more recent specifically as a homunculus example) would be always male.  Especially tied to atomism and early ideas of animalcules.
> 
> Otherwise my initial statement of uncertain confusion stands though.




Generally not, but can be as created.  _ *Curse of Strahd*_, for example, did a flesh golem meant to be a bride.  Sentient constructs can also have a gender identity; warforged for example.


----------



## Harzel (Mar 7, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> PGPOENW?
> 
> Also i was pro golem when flesh golem was on the table.  Not after it was gone.
> 
> ...




?
What does it mean for something to be "deceptively boring"?


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 9
Iron Golem 10
Shield Guardian 0
Stone Golem 13

You need a new guard.


----------



## Tazawa (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 9
Iron Golem 10-2=8
Stone Golem 13+1=14


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 9-2=7
Iron Golem 8+1=9*
Stone Golem 14


----------



## Eltab (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 7 + 1 = 8  My _Tiamat_ Paladin jumped out a window after tying down one of these as the party fled.
Iron Golem 9
Stone Golem 14 - 2 = 12  _Transmute Rock to Mud_ be upon you, and could the nearest Bard please _Bane_ his saving throw for good measure?


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 6
Iron Golem 10*
Stone Golem 12


----------



## Sadras (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 6+1=7*
*Iron Golem 10-2=8*
Stone Golem 12

So many people are participating in badwrongfun in this thread. Let's make Onetruewayism great again.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 7+1=8
Iron Golem 8-2=6*
Stone Golem 12

There.  That should guarantee the Stone Golem's path to victory.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 9
Iron Golem 4*
Stone Golem 12


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 10
Iron Golem 2*
Stone Golem 12


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

Ive been trying to kill that thing since the very first vote.

The end is nigh.


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Mar 7, 2020)

Don't be so confident this iron thing got a big DR


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

Zio_the_dark said:


> Don't be so confident this iron thing got a big DR



True.

We need someone to strike it down with the quickness


----------



## Asisreo (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 6
*Iron Golem 11
Stone Golem 10*
The Golems must fight till the end. For that is their nature, to protect and fight when all others have perished! Huzzah!


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 8*
*Iron Golem 4*
Stone Golem 10
Correction - @Asisreo post was off based on previous posts.


----------



## Torquar (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 8
*Iron Golem 5
Stone Golem 8*


----------



## Asisreo (Mar 7, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> *Animated Armor 8*
> *Iron Golem 4*
> Stone Golem 10
> Correction - @Asisreo post was off based on previous posts.



Wow, I've messed up 2/3 times on this thread...no wonder the modrons hate me.


----------



## Sadras (Mar 7, 2020)

Asisreo said:


> Wow, I've messed up 2/3 times on this thread...no wonder the modrons hate me.




You are not the chaos we need or deserve, to the abyss with you.


----------



## dave2008 (Mar 7, 2020)

Asisreo said:


> Wow, I've messed up 2/3 times on this thread...no wonder the modrons hate me.



Sometimes the changes come fast and furious, I've had some errors before so I've gotten in the habit of checking back a few posts after I make my post.


----------



## Maxperson (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 6
Iron Golem 6
Stone Golem 8


----------



## rczarnec (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 4
Iron Golem 7*
Stone Golem 8


----------



## Yardiff (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 4-2=2
Iron Golem 7+1=8
Stone Golem 8


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

Great...iron golem is gonna win.

I told everyone that at the beginning of this survivor challenge as well as in the middle.

Called it.  Most boring construct of them all...


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 7, 2020)

*Animated Armor 3*
*Iron Golem 6*
Stone Golem 8


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> *Animated Armor 3
> Iron Golem 6*
> Stone Golem 8



Yay!


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 7, 2020)

Golems are boring.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> Golems are boring.



I agree (with one exception.  Flesh golems are secretly very high potential IMO.  But without putting the work in they will be boring too.)


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 7, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tazawa (Mar 7, 2020)

Animated Armor 1
Iron Golem 7-2=5
Stone Golem 8+1=9


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Harzel (Mar 7, 2020)

Well, though I certainly strove to keep the Mr. Iron in 'til the end, I think I'll cast my last vote for Stoney. Ironic, isn't it?

*Iron Golem 5 - 2 = 3
Stone Golem 10 + 1 = 11*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

Sooo clooose.

We just need someone to send it to the plane of rust and its gone forevor.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 7, 2020)

Iron Golem 3-2= 1
Stone Golem  11+1= 12


----------



## DragonBelow (Mar 7, 2020)

*Iron Golem -1*
*Stone Golem 13*

I have been training all my life for this moment with rock paper scissors


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Mar 7, 2020)

YAY!

It wont be back.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 7, 2020)

CleverNickName said:


> There.  That should guarantee the Stone Golem's path to victory.



And, scene.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 7, 2020)

chrisshorb said:


> 66 votes to go!



Or 55, as it turned out.  People upvoting and downvoting the same options can really speed up or slow down the process.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Mar 8, 2020)

What’s next @lowkey13 ?


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 8, 2020)

Has there been one for mounts? Riding Dogs, Warhorses, Hippocampi, etc?


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 8, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------

